# Meine Zwerge und der SMS-Guru



## magicteddy (9 Juni 2013)

Moin,

als Frischling platze ich gleich mal mit einer Frage rein:

Meine Zwerge gaben beide ein "Deutschland-Sim", 100 Minuten Telefonie, 100 Kurzmitteilungen und 500 MB Internet, alles im O2 Netz. Bevor ich den Zwergen die Simkarten gab habe ich beim Anbieter nach der Drittanbietersperre gefragt und bekam folgende Antwort:

```
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
Zu Ihrem Tarif ist bereits eine Sperre für Drittanbieter eingerichtet.
Haben Sie weitere Fragen? Wir helfen Ihnen gern bei der Beantwortung Ihrer Fragen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr DeutschlandSIM  - Team
```
Nach einigen Monaten ohne Probleme kamen meine Zwerge auf die glorreiche Idee sich mit SMS Guru zu beschäftigen. Insgesamt "verbrannten" die beiden knappe 100€ mit hirnlosen Fragen. Meine Anfrage warum dies denn möglich sei wurde prompte beantwortet:

```
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
Bei sogenannten Mehrwert-SMS handelt es sich um SMS, welche über eine Kurzwahl vom jeweiligen Diensteanbieter
über die Verbindungsgebühren abgerechnet werden.
Diese SMS eignen sich insbesondere für Dienstleistungen, die über das Telefon erbracht werden können und nach
SMS und eventuell anschließendem Download berechnet werden,
wie etwa Call-in-Gewinnspiele, Support, Auskunfts- oder Beratungsdienstleistungen.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Drittanbietersperre nicht greift, wenn Sie die Mehrwert-SMS selbst versenden.
Die Mehrwert-SMS wurden per Kurzwahl 37000 an SMS Guru versandt. Die Nachrichten werden auch dann berechnet,
wenn diese Online auf http://www.smsguru.de/ versandt werden.Bei weiteren Fragen sind wir gern für Sie da.
Mit besten Grüßen aus München,
Ihr DeutschlandSIM-Team
```
 
Wozu eigentlich eine Drittanbietersperre wenn es doch wieder nichts halbes und nichts Ganzes ist?
Meine Überlegungen sind: Erstmal der Rechnung widersprechen und mitteilen, das diese Zahlung unter Vorbehalt erfolgt. Dann erstmal Infos sammeln und ggf. die Lastschrift stornieren und den unstrittigen Teil per Überweisung zahlen. Sehe ich da was falsch?

-teddy


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2013)

Kann sein (kurzes Googlen deutet dies an), dass Drittanbietersperren sich nur auf Abos beziehen.


> Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Drittanbietersperre nicht greift, wenn Sie die Mehrwert-SMS selbst versenden. Die Mehrwert-SMS wurden per Kurzwahl 37000 an SMS Guru versandt. Die Nachrichten werden auch dann berechnet, wenn diese Online auf http://www.smsguru.de/ versandt werden.


Falls dem so wäre, blieben die "selbst versandten SMS" weiterhin ein nicht kalkulierbares Risiko für alle Eltern, deren Kinder ein Handy benutzen. Zum Kotzen, diese Abzocke.
(Wie kamen denn die Zwerge auf den Sms-Guru?)


----------



## magicteddy (9 Juni 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Kann sein (kurzes Googlen deutet dies an), dass Drittanbietersperren sich nur auf Abos beziehen.
> 
> Falls dem so wäre, blieben die "selbst versandten SMS" weiterhin ein nicht kalkulierbares Risiko für alle Eltern, deren Kinder ein Handy benutzen. Zum Kotzen.


 
Klar, die Lobbytruppe hätte dann erfolgreich das Schlimmste (nämlich den Kundenschutz) verhindert. Die Telkos haben kein Interesse an Sperren, mit Sperren ist kein Geld zu verdienen.

-teddy


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2013)

/// Hintergrund ///

...und das läuft dann über eine australische Firma
mit britischen Wurzeln (Symbian)
(spannender Hintergrund)


> Global AQA Pty Ltd
> Level 3
> 534 Church Street
> Richmond, Victoria
> ...


 




> Die folgenden AGB gelten für alle Geschäftsbeziehungen zwischen der Global AQA Pty Ltd (SMS Guru) und ihren Kunden. SMS Guru ist ein Produkt der Global AQA Pty Ltd.
> (...)
> Diese Vereinbarung unterliegt dem Recht der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.
> (...)
> Für Streitigkeiten aus oder im Zusammenhang mit der Nutzung von Leistungen von SMS Guru oder diesen allgemeinen Vertrags- und Geschäftsbedingungen, wird Berlin als ausschließlicher Gerichtsstand, sofern der Kunde Kaufmann ist und seinen festen Wohnsitz in Deutschland hat, seinen Wohnsitz oder gewöhnlichen Aufenthaltsort nach Wirksamwerden dieser Bedingung ins Ausland verlegt hat oder wenn sein Wohnsitz oder gewöhnlicher Aufenthaltsort zum Zeitpunkt der Klageerhebung nicht bekannt ist, vereinbart.


Hmm. Ob Smsguru die Frage beantworten kann, was dieses Geschreibsel heißen soll?
Oder die Frage, wo diese Abzocker innovative Firma ihre Abzocksteuer Steuerabgaben zahlen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2013)

Lies auch mal hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/sms-guru-jemand-infos-dazu-handyrechnung-verdoppelt.35444/
(in der dort verlinkten Diskussion steht auch etwas über die Hintermänner dieses dubiosen Dienstes, Stand 2008, ich lese da etwas von 9live... - ebenso aus 2008 sind die aktuellen AGB, obwohl die australische Briefkastenfirma erst 2011 gegründet wurde.
Das ist eine Idee von erfahrenen innovativen Unternehmern... so etwas freut die innovationsfreundliche deutsche Politik, die Zeche zahlen die Dummen - oder die Eltern der Kinder, die darauf reinfallen.)


Heiko schrieb:


> Vom Grundsatz her habe ich nichts auch gegen die teuersten Abrechnungen per Telefon, *sofern sichergestellt ist, dass nur die eine Rechnung bekommen, die das wissen und auch ausdrücklich wollen.*
> Alles andere ist nicht transparent. Und da man das nicht gewährleisten kann, sollte man überlegen, wie man das so sicher gestalten kann, dass nichts passiert.
> Dazu gehört für mich zwingend auch eine Sperre, mit der man bestimmte (oder alle) solche Dienstleistungen sperren kann, die idealerweise auch bei Neuverträgen aktiv ist (quasi Opt-In). Alles andere ist Humbug und öffnet Betrügereien Tür und Tor.


Das schrieb Heiko 2011 - aber der Gesetzgeber will so etwas nicht. Er will sich aber auch nicht hinstellen und sagen "wir wollen Euch nicht vor Abzocke schützen" - daher wird immer wieder neues Flickwerk als Verbraucherschutz verkauft, ohne dass sich etwas ändert. Flankiert wird das von Staatsanwälten, die von der mangelnden Aufmerksamkeit der Verbraucher sprechen und daher die Schultern zucken, "selbst schuld" sagen und selbst bei offensichtlicher krimineller Energie (die ich bei smsguru nicht sehe) keinsterlei Notwendigkeit sehen, aktiv zu werden.

Freuen tun sich die ganzen jungen Leute, die sich endlich einen Porsche leisten können und die Kapitalgeber... Man lese und staune hier
Zu den Kapitalgebern dieser Abzocke innovativen Dienste in den USA gehört kein Geringerer als der Amazongründer, in Deutschland trat als "Business Angel" Frau Chr* zu S* in Erscheinung, die inzwischen den Namen ihres Mannes angenommen hat - des früheren Premiere-Vorstandschefs Georg K.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2013)

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__45d.html


> (3) Der Teilnehmer kann von dem Anbieter öffentlich zugänglicher Mobilfunkdienste und von dem Anbieter des Anschlusses an das öffentliche Mobilfunknetz verlangen, dass die Identifizierung seines Mobilfunkanschlusses zur Inanspruchnahme und Abrechnung einer neben der Verbindung erbrachten Leistung unentgeltlich netzseitig gesperrt wird.


http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy


> Die Sperrung gilt für alle Mehrwertdienste von anderen Anbietern. Dazu gehören etwa WAP Billing, Premium SMS, kostenpflichtige Browserspiele, die über das Handy gekauft werden, Abo-Dienste, die per Mobilfunkvertrag kassiert werden, aber auch echte Kostenfallen.


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2013)

http://www.mobilcom-debitel-business.de/service/drittanbietersperre.php


> Im Netz von O2 können bei mobilcom-debitel nur teilweise Sperre mobiles Bezahlen eingerichtet werden.


Welchen Unterschied macht da O2?

http://hilfe.o2online.de/t5/Funktionen-Einstellungen/Mobilfunk-Drittanbietersperre/ta-p/272308


> Zur Sperrung von Drittanbietern können Sie zwischen drei verschiedenen Sperrklassen wählen:


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2013)

Also sind Premium-SMS auch gesperrt? Oder kann DeutschlandSIM da sein eigenes Süppchen kochen?
Wenn DeutschlandSIM dem Kunden antwortet, dass eine Drittanbietersperre installiert ist, dann sollte diese doch dem entsprechen, was man unter Drittanbietersperre versteht - das Wort Drittanbietersperre finde ich weder in den AGB noch in den FAQ von DeutschlandSIM. Dann müsste gelten, was bei O2 steht - also (siehe dvills link): mindestens alles gesperrt außer O2 und mypass (also keine Grundlage für die Berechnung der Premium-SMS)
Ersatzweise müsste, wenn bei DeutschlandSIM nirgends etwas dazu steht, gelten, was im Gesetz steht:


> Der Teilnehmer kann von dem Anbieter öffentlich zugänglicher Mobilfunkdienste und von dem Anbieter des Anschlusses an das öffentliche Mobilfunknetz verlangen, dass die Identifizierung seines Mobilfunkanschlusses *zur Inanspruchnahme und Abrechnung einer neben der Verbindung erbrachten Leistung* unentgeltlich netzseitig gesperrt wird.


s.a. bei dvill
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/meine-zwerge-und-der-sms-guru.43189/#post-367194

also ebenfalls keine Grundlage.



> Bei sogenannten Mehrwert-SMS handelt es sich um SMS, welche über eine Kurzwahl vom jeweiligen Diensteanbieter über die Verbindungsgebühren abgerechnet werden. Diese SMS eignen sich insbesondere für *Dienstleistungen, die über das Telefon erbracht werden können* [siehe TKG: _neben der Verbindung erbrachte Leistung_] und nach SMS und eventuell anschließendem Download berechnet werden, wie etwa Call-in-Gewinnspiele, Support, Auskunfts- oder Beratungsdienstleistungen. Bitte beachten Sie, *dass die Drittanbietersperre nicht greift, wenn Sie die Mehrwert-SMS selbst versenden. *[wie kommt DeutschlandSIM auf diese abstruse Auslegung des TKG §45 Abs. 3???]


 
Wäre ich also Kunde dort, würde ich mit Verweis auf die Mail ("Drittanbietersperre installiert") die Rechnung entsprechend kürzen. Weil - egal, wie man's betrachtet - die Premium-SMS immer durch die Drittanbietersperre gedeckt sind. Gleichzeitig wäre ich dann als Kunde sehr gespannt darauf, wie DeutschlandSIM es überhaupt rechtfertigt, solche PremiumSMS abzurechnen (und wie sie darauf kommen, dieses Fehlverhalten auch noch in ihrer Mail zu begründen) (dafür würde ich mir etwas Popcorn einkaufen)

Nun ja... ich als Kunde würde mir wahrscheinlich noch ganz andere Sachen ausdenken


----------



## Hippo (9 Juni 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Also sind Premium-SMS auch gesperrt? Oder kann DeutschlandSIM da sein eigenes Süppchen kochen?
> Wenn DeutschlandSIM dem Kunden antwortet, dass eine Drittanbietersperre installiert ist, dann sollte diese doch dem entsprechen, was man unter Drittanbietersperre versteht...


Seh ich auch so!


----------



## magicteddy (9 Juni 2013)

Moin,

danke für Eure Meinungen, ich denke ich werde kommende Woche mal bei der Verbraucherberatung rein schauen, je nach dem was die sagen entscheide ich dann wie ich weiter vorgehe. Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung habe ich erst mal eingelegt.

@Bauernfänger Bundesnetzagentur ist ein gutes Stichwort, nehme Kontakt auf, danke.

-teddy


----------



## bauernfänger (9 Juni 2013)

Verbraucherberatung, hmm. Tu, was Du nicht lassen kannst - aber zahle nichts dafür 

@aka-aka: Möglicherweise steht es ja auch potentiellen Kunden frei, unangenehme Fragen an DeutschlandSIM zu stellen. Möglicherweise interessiert sich auch die Bundesnetzagentur für die Antworten  Insofern: ich tu gerne, was Du ggf. lassen willst. Morgen gemeinsames Bierchen?


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Exkurs:
> Wie funktioniert der Mißbrauchsschutz der Telefonprovider gegen Betrug durch Drittanbieter (sog. Vertragstaschendiebe)?
> 
> Da hat man sich ein höchst effektives System ausgedacht. Der Drittanbieter muß nämlich ganz dolle versprechen keine Kunden reinzulegen und nur Abos zu melden die ohne zu betuppen zustande gekommen sind, das steht sogar im Vertrag. Damit hat der Telefonanbieter einen wasserdichten Beweis für einen wirksamen Vertrag, weil lügen vertraglich verboten ist.


...


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2013)

http://www.smsguru.de/agb.php


> Sofern der Kunde Verbraucher im Sinne des BGB ist, steht ihm grundsätzlich ein Widerrufsrecht zu. Danach kann der Kunde seine auf den Vertragsschluss gerichtete Willenserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. per Brief, Telefax oder E-Mail) widerrufen, wobei die Frist frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung zu laufen beginnt. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
> 
> Global AQA Pty Ltd
> 
> ...


http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__312d.html


> (2) Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt abweichend von § 355 Abs. 3 Satz 1 nicht vor Erfüllung der Informationspflichten gemäß Artikel 246 § 2 in Verbindung mit § 1 Abs. 1 und 2 des Einführungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche, bei der Lieferung von Waren nicht vor deren Eingang beim Empfänger, bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor Eingang der ersten Teillieferung und bei Dienstleistungen nicht vor Vertragsschluss.
> (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat.


Da war doch was? Richtig, eine Gesetzesänderung:

http://www.heise.de/ix/meldung/Neue-Widerrufsbelehrung-Online-Anbieter-muessen-handeln-749605.html


> Seit heute ist eine Gesetzesänderung in Kraft, die das Widerrufsrecht für Online-Angebote betrifft. Onlineshopbetreiber und Dienstleister müssen ihre Widerrufsbelehrung umgehend anpassen, sofern sie Dienstleistungen erbringen.


Die Neuerung aus dem Jahr 2009 ist vielleicht per Flaschenpost unterwegs nach Australien?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2013)

Vielleicht war die Reaktion auf die Gesetzesänderung gerade die, das ganze Unternehmen per Flaschenpost nach Australien zu schicken? Denn 2008/2009 war ja durchaus bekannt, welche innovativen Köpfe (simfy, donare, asgoodas.nu,...) mit SMS-Guru abgesahnt haben. Damals hatte man sogar eine ganz offizielle Telefonnummer (das ist zufällig auch die Faxnummer der Australier)

Und der Chef bloggte stolz von den Kapitalgebern: http://frederikfleck.com/tag/sms-guru/
Die "SMS Guru GmbH" taucht im LinkedIn-Profil dann irgendwie nicht mehr auf.
Komisch. Seine frühere Firma "Ostrich Media" wurde übrigens gekauft von... _Buongiorno. _Das passt ja!
Hier ein Beitrag aus 2010
http://www.deutsche-startups.de/201...s-guru-macht-gutefrage-net-und-co-konkurrenz/

2011 gab's dann einen neuen Mitarbeiter mit ebenfalls interessanter Biographie:


> ... kommt von Gettings, einem von ihm mit aufgebauten Tochterunternehmen der E-Plus Gruppe im Bereich Mobile Advertising...


 
Neben Wellington steckte auch die IBB Geld in die Firma - das ist die Förderbank des Landes Berlin.

So viel Unterstützung für eine jetzt australische Firma, die doch hoffentlich in Australien brav Steuern zahlt. Es muß sich ja schließlich wenigstens down under lohnen, wenn das Geld unserer Kinder bei innovativen Straßenräubern landet.

PS: Die "Richmond View Ventures", eine weitere Firma der SMS-Gurus, hieß ursprünglich mal "Feen Vermögensverwaltung". Passt irgendwie zu den Zwergen. Vielleicht treibt ja jemand ein paar böse Feen auf und schickt sie nach Berlin. Meinen Segen hat er.

Nett:
http://frederikfleck.com/page/2/


> Angels can overcome deals with the devil


aber wer ist denn nun genau nicht der Teufel?


----------



## bauernfänger (10 Juni 2013)

So so...


> Standardmäßig ist die Drittanbietersperre nicht eingerichtet. Das heißt, es können Premium-SMS oder andere Services genutzt werden. Nach der Aktivierung der Simkarte haben Sie das Recht, kostenlos eine Drittanbietersperre einzurichten zu lassen. Dafür reicht eine E-Mail an uns oder Sie aktivieren die Option selber in der Servicewelt. Danach können solche Services nicht mehr genutzt werden. Mit freundlichen Grüßen


 
magicteddy, was steht denn bei Dir in der "Servicewelt"? Hoffentlich hast Du die Mail noch, in der Dir erklärt wird, dass eine Drittanbietersperre eingerichtet sei...


----------



## magicteddy (10 Juni 2013)

Moin,

die Nachricht mit der aktiven Drittanbietersperre liegt nicht in der Servicewelt sondern die habe ich am 08.10.2012 per Mail bekommen, und ja, die beiden Mails habe ich noch  .

Gruß teddy


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2013)

Ich würde unter Hinweis auf die Gesetzeslage das Geld zurückfordern und wenn die querschießen auch wenns nur ein relativ kleiner Betrag ist eine Klage in Erwägung ziehen.
Allerdings fang das Streiten bzw Rückfordern nur dann an wenn Du auch zu einer Klage bereit bist.


----------

